# Building Department Accreditation



## mark handler (Feb 13, 2019)

*Building Department Accreditation*
https://www.iasonline.org/services/...FV3BmVy5v61vGACWEAnBVpdltVnPAGnOSKMNu9wbL5dVg
IAS accreditation demonstrates that building departments have met the national standard and are competent to provide public safety services for their communities. The accreditation is based on IAS Accreditation Criteria for Building Code Regulatory Agencies And Third-Party Service Providers (AC251). Getting accredited involves an assessment of the department’s goals, policies, and procedures, as well as permitting, inspections and plan reviews.
IAS Accreditation for Building Departments
Demonstrates that departments implement best practices for public safety.
Independent verification to ensure that departments are competent and meet nationally recognized standards.
A performance tool that helps departments proactively establish, and assess goals for public safety, customer service, budgeting, professional development, and other related functions.
Enhances the public and professional image of building departments.
Join the Building Departments List
Get the latest information about accreditation practices, standards, training courses and more, when you join the IAS list for Building Departments


----------

